# c++ limit process



## xnl96 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm working on an application in C++ and I use process, may I limit a process to use just 30MB RAM or 10% of CPU?


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 21, 2011)

This can help. Of course limits are set up by the administrator, so you can lower your threshold but not raise it.


----------



## xnl96 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot it help


----------

